# NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concealer



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 19, 2007)

is this likely?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

Not sure maybe it was the type of concealer they used on you.  BTW I went to get some under eye concealer the other day and they matched me with NW40.  #1 I have always been matched with NC45 everything and #2 NW????  well it looked ok today , I hope.  But wondering about the NW instead of NC


----------



## milamonster (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

i thought that your concealer was supposed to be a shade (or howerever ) much lighter than your skin. So , I've always made my concealer a step lighter than my foundation would be , althoguh the things I try to 'conceal' are in fact darker


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

the ma gave me a darker concealer then my foundation, perhaps it is time to change concealers. but does it matter that the concealer is NC 50 and the foundation is NW45?


----------



## meika79 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

I always wondered about that.  The MA at the counter I usually frequent gave me NW45 Concealer and NC50 Studio Tech (IMO the concealer is fine but the foundation is too light)


----------



## captodometer (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

Definitely possible.  I'm NC50 in foundation, but NW40 in concealor.


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

thats messed up and you were probably matched wrong....your concelaera should either melt into your skin tone if your preference if for a soft natural look or be a shade or two lighter to diffuse color in darker areas and pull an even tone along the rest of your face

as for the nw conclears you should almost 100% of the time be gettign a nw concealer for the undereye area as the warmth neutralized the dark purple circles....it doesn't matter if you wear a nc in foundation your concealer should most likely be a nw....


----------



## Bey28 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

I'm NC45 foundation and and NW40 in concealor. HTH!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

i thought i was trippin when i finally decided to look on tha back of tha tube...i usually put my conceler on before my foundation, really didnt see much of a diffrence, but it was just on my mind...Thanks Ladies


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 23, 2007)

Why would you ever put concealer lighter than your face?  Especially if your under eye area is already darker....this puts your concealer at least 2 shades lighter than your face.  Can anyone say ashy?  That's why sooooooooo many WoC have that gray tone under their eyes.

Depending on the coloring of your under eye area, your MA was totally right in giving you NW 40 (I'm assuming that you are an NC 50?).  The idea behind this is to color correct your circles rather than just slathering on pounds of concealer & making it look super cakey.

I never realized the big difference this made until not too long ago.  Next time you need a concealer refill check it out...Look at the undertones of your circles & pick a concealer that is appropriate for that....and if all else fails, try orange full coverage.  That stuff is seriously miraculous.

And to the OP, if your circles/blemishes are extra dark, the darker concealer can help neutralize the discoloration so it all blends together when you put on foundation.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Depending on the coloring of your under eye area, your MA was totally right in giving you NW 40 (I'm assuming that you are an NC 50?)_

 
Thats the thing..im a NW45. Maybe the MA matched me wrong with my foundation. Im gonna go to another MAC to see if i get the same match.

Thank You soo much!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: NW45 in foundation but a NW50 in concieler*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_the ma gave me a darker concealer then my foundation, perhaps it is time to change concealers. but does it matter that the concealer is NC 50 and the foundation is NW45?_

 
Ok so today I got rematched turns out that I'm a NC50, I could possibly be a NC45 in the winter. I only use the concealer on my dark spots which none are under my eyes thankfully! The foundation was studio fix fluid.

PSA: GET rematched if you think your foundation sucks.


----------

